
Function musicForProgramming(task) {} - fmoronzirfas
http://musicforprogramming.net/
======
emwjacobson
This would be perfect for me, I love ambient music while doing almost any
task, only 2 qualms tho. One being the high pitched beep when pausing/playing,
it hurts. Second there isnt a volume slider. I keep different applications at
different audio levels in the Volume Mixer, with chrome at full, making it
very loud. Other than that, I love the idea!

------
ricanontherun
I used to use this site, it really is a curated list of ambient mixes.
Definitely useful for some people.

------
jweather
Music for programming... assuming you like ambient music.

------
lozenge
42 and 43 hold a special place in my heart (not that I have listened to all
the others)

------
feiss
classic

